# Vintage mini bike frame/forks and parts



## Casper (Dec 14, 2018)

I hope it’s okay to post this here. I am looking for a vintage minibike project. Frame and forks, older wheels and tires also seats, clutch covers and any other minibike items. Cash waiting! Thanks.


----------



## Casper (Dec 17, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Casper (Dec 22, 2018)

Still L@@king!


----------



## oldwhizzer (Dec 25, 2018)

chopper mini bike frame factory built unknown origins $ 250.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (Jan 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## Casper (Jan 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 13, 2019)

I have a Gilson minibike in storage for $200 no motor plus shipping or local pick up. I am 1 hour north of Milwaukee. If you are interested I will dig it out of storage and get some pics
Send me a pm


----------



## Casper (Jan 21, 2019)

Thought I found one, but deal fell thru.... Still looking


----------



## Casper (Jul 5, 2019)

bump for the weekend!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 6, 2019)

FOR SALE  MINI  BIKE  nice little  bike  needs  throttle  cable 150.00  picked up  I might ship at your expense  5 hp  brigs  on the mini  bike


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 7, 2019)

Gilson $200


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 7, 2019)

I have a set of forks/handlebars but not sure if they are what you're looking for?


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Just following up on the pic of the forks I sent you.  Were they something you needed? If not that's ok.


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi Callahooney1, I don't really have a use for either pair. The ones on the right look like a Sears Roper and the other ones look more like chopper bicycle to me. Thanks !!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Ok.  Just curious, what's a Sears Roper?


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2019)

This...


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Oh ok.  Cool.  Thanks


----------



## Casper (Aug 27, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Casper (Sep 6, 2019)

Received the forks Callahooney1   Thanks !!


----------



## whopperchopper (Sep 8, 2019)

I have a manco chopper. But needs work.


----------



## Casper (Sep 24, 2019)

bump, still looking


----------



## Bano73 (Oct 8, 2019)

Callahooney1 said:


> Ok.  Just curious, what's a Sears Roper?



Hi, do you still have those forks on the right side of the 
Picture? If so, can you send a pic of the back side and tell me the dimiension of the space between the mounting plates for the frame to fit?  I need a set for my old Roper. Looks like the right part from the front, but many are similar. How much you asking fir it? Thanks.


----------



## Casper (Oct 9, 2019)

Bano73 Sorry man, those forks are already gone.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2019)

Have a Skat Kitty minus grab bar, original tank mount, chrome exhaust and stem wing nutted bolt.
Will sell as much or as little as needed. Has 3.5 to 5 hp Techumseh in black.


----------



## Casper (Oct 9, 2019)

Those Skat Kitty's are really cool little bikes! Too small and too pricey for me !!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2019)

https://www.oldminibikes.com/forum/index.php


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Se...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 14, 2019)

Do you know what this was?


----------



## Casper (Oct 15, 2019)

I had to ask on another forum... and here is your answer..
https://oldminibikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/this-one-has-got-me-stumped.167695/#post-1225069


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2019)

kirk thomas said:


> Do you know what this was?View attachment 1078190




Well, It can't be a "Rolling Stone" because it has Moss on it.... (rear tire)


----------



## Casper (Dec 19, 2019)

still looking


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 19, 2019)

Nope I was just wondering if anyone has seen one. I will scrap it in the spring. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Casper (Dec 27, 2019)

bump


----------



## Casper (Mar 14, 2020)

Still looking!


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 14, 2020)

Neat


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 14, 2020)

kirk thomas said:


> Do you know what this was?View attachment 1078190



Cant remember the name but it had a provision for a lawnmower attachment,lol....Oldminibikes.com would be a great place to post it.Its probably worth posting for sale over there as well


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Mar 14, 2020)

I got this you could build up into a mini bike, i would be a cool build


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2020)

Everybody's looking for a King Taco!, but that' for OMB!


----------



## Casper (Mar 15, 2020)

mrg said:


> Everybody's looking for a King Taco!, but that' for OMB!View attachment 1156102



Is that what that old junker is called? King Taco, ........just kidding (Grail Bike)!!


----------



## Casper (Mar 15, 2020)

patmcclerren2 said:


> I got this you could build up into a mini bike, i would be a cool build
> 
> View attachment 1156097
> 
> View attachment 1156098



Your right! That thing would be Horny looking! But I don’t have the talent to pull it off.


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2020)

Ya, that's what they advertised it as and mine is called a "King Taco" with "hot sauce"  because it has West Bend 580 5 port.


----------



## Casper (Mar 16, 2020)

mrg said:


> Ya, that's what they advertised it as and mine is called a "King Taco" with "hot sauce"  because it has West Bend 580 5 port.View attachment 1156618



Sell it to me !!!!!


----------



## mrg (Mar 16, 2020)

I had 15 Tacos and only kept 2 so it's staying for now but have been offered crazy money tho!


----------



## Casper (Mar 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Thegreatpo (Jul 11, 2020)

72’ golden pinto


----------



## geronimopilot (Aug 18, 2021)

frankster41 said:


> I have a Gilson minibike in storage for $200 no motor plus shipping or local pick up. I am 1 hour north of Milwaukee. If you are interested I will dig it out of storage and get some pics
> Send me a pm



Hello do you still have the Gilson by chance? Thanks!


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 22, 2021)

geronimopilot said:


> Hello do you still have the Gilson by chance? Thanks!



No Sorry it is long gone


----------

